# Searching for an adult Spoo.



## Jay D (Dec 22, 2021)

So our search for an adult Spoo didn't work out. Instead we got a 4-month old female mini that we named Stella. Thanks Lauri at Mt. Bethel Poodles.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m so happy you! Is she driving your old pup bonkers?


----------



## Jay D (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks. Our old dog is 14. Stella was with one of her sisters until we got her. She wants to play with Rudi. He wants to be left alone. She's a poodle, so after he growls at her a few more times, she'll get the idea.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations - adorable puppy.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Aww, sweet! IMO, a mini is better than no poodle at all. Someone in our neighborhood said that minis are "fun size," larger than the "bite-size" toys and smaller than "standard" or "full size".


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Stella is a beauty! Wishing you all the joy in the world 💞


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome home Stella


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

My 13 year old labrador rarely growls at the 1 year old poodle. Wish she would as I often have to intervene when he hassles her (mounting, biting her legs ...).


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations to you and Stella! Time for the fun to begin!


----------

